

Heroku: Announcing the Add-on Provider Program - jnl
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2010/9/14/announcing_addon_provider_program/

======
thetrumanshow
Free idea here. Create an add-on that monitors your load and tells you when
you've probably got too many workers and dynos.

Credit goes to the guy who got stuck with the $1300 Heroku bill... he inspired
this idea.

link: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1688904>

~~~
zach
Even easier would be an add-on that allows you to bump up your resources for a
pre-determined time period, after which they return to baseline values.

That way there would be no need for further user intervention at all.

------
tfe
Is anyone else stunned at how thorough and complete the documentation and
support materials are for this launch?

I was blown away. Great job guys!

~~~
cmelbye
Definitely. I was just playing with kensa, which is a tool that they wrote for
automatically testing your add-on. It checks to make sure everything is
working properly. This includes your settings manifest, provisioning services,
deprovisioning services, making sure the add-on is secure, etc.

------
judofyr
I'm waiting for the recursive add-on: Someone creates an add-on, hosts it on
Heroku and then enables the add-on in the add-on app.

~~~
pvh
I'm already building an addon as a Heroku app. Of course, I work for Heroku,
so it probably doesn't count.

~~~
judofyr
You're missing an important detail: Start using the add-on in the Heroku app.
Since the add-on provides feature x, you can simply depend on it and remove
feature x from the Heroku app :-)

~~~
pvh
Way ahead of you. The tricky part is being able to bootstrap if the service
crashes. It's pretty neat being able to basically provide artificial
respiration for your web app in an emergency.

------
mark_l_watson
I didn't see (from a quick reading of the docs) how developers get paid: via
Heroku, or a direct charge to end users?

~~~
jon_dahl
It's via Heroku. They handle customer management and billing, and send revenue
to you (after taking a cut).

------
wrs
I'm kind of disappointed at the "neutral marketplace" philosophy. I'd prefer a
"curated marketplace" where the Herokuans could be opinionated about what
works best (in general, and with Heroku). Metrics are great but I actually
value the opinion of the people who built and run Heroku more. (Of course
their opinion could be a metric, but it didn't sound like it in the
announcement.)

------
PStamatiou
Notifo definitely needs to get on this..

